# Favorite Love Songs?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

Songs that are mushy, romantic, flirtatious, yadda yadda. What are your favorites (or at least most tolerable)
- "Africa" by Toto
- "Something About You" by Level 42


----------



## Cam (Jan 12, 2011)

Last night on earth ~ Green day


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 12, 2011)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours


----------



## Kadelyn (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovesong by The Cure (of course)
Voltaire's cover is also worthy


----------



## Monster. (Jan 13, 2011)

Just the way you are - Bruno Mars (Just because of the lyrics, not really for him)


----------



## The DK (Jan 14, 2011)

In my life- The Beatles is among one of my favorites


----------



## Pine (Jan 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;12dw_BgFAeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12dw_BgFAeM[/video]

fucking old school compared to the rest of y'alls :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;4CD5Lyst3C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CD5Lyst3C0[/video]

I cry every time I hear this beautiful song.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 24, 2011)

inb4: lets get it onnnn~


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 24, 2011)

Get It Up by MSI
[video=youtube;ZM-M_F7WrPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM-M_F7WrPg[/video]


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 25, 2011)

'Slide It In' - Whitesnake
[video=youtube;aqGkFRXKtgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqGkFRXKtgE[/video]


----------



## inc (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's my favourite love song, but it's something I really like.
[video=youtube;ECeaDs9aL44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECeaDs9aL44[/video]


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

wtf is a love song... seriously? lol i havent clicked your links


----------



## Riavis (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2XCYXecvdc


----------



## Tuss (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;RyD04cV0lUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyD04cV0lUA[/video]
Theres some arguments about if this is a love song or not, but it sounds it to me.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

[yt]aLEZunJmyjw[/yt]


:V


----------

